# Bear Creek???



## flyrod4steelhead (Mar 14, 2002)

Just a few question's about Bear Creek. I have never fished tis river, and I have heared soe good thing's about it. 

Is it wadeable, or would it be better in a boat? 

Where is the easiest place to get in at?

How wide is it, compared to say the PM or the Little Man? 

When do the fish run in this river? 

What is in the river?


Any info would be greatly apreciated
Thanks in advance
F4S
Dale


----------



## phlyphisher (Aug 15, 2001)

_Is it wadeable, or would it be better in a boat? _ 

Wade.

_Where is the easiest place to get in at?_ 

Get a plat book/map and go exploring. That's the fun part of trying out a new river rather than having info handed to you over the internet. It makes finding that "sweet spot" even sweeter b/c "you" found it yourself. Trust me...

_How wide is it, compared to say the PM or the Little Man?_

BC is like the LM in the middle stretches. It's not very big but has a decent run/pool structure throughout.

_When do the fish run in this river? _ 

The lower river is pretty warm like the Big Man. Timing is usually concurrent with cooler flows for fall fish.

_What is in the river?_ 

Same as the Big Man.


----------



## flyrod4steelhead (Mar 14, 2002)

Phylphisher,

Thanks for the help. Do you know where could get a plat book/map of the river system? I have a Michigan atlas which show's alot of 2 track's and road's going to river's, is this the same thing as a plat book?


Thanks
F4S
Dale


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I know part if not all of the Bear is in Manistee county. You don't have a plat map book if I understand what you are writing correctly. Go to the feed store at the corner of M55 and High Bridge and purchase the plat map book. They used to be $20 but believe the cost went up. If they don't have them you can go to the county offices for them.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Here, I found the web site. Maps are now $40.00.


http://www.rockfordmap.com/cgi-loca...572ffdc24dc+sys=1&search=Michigan::Manistee::


----------



## phlyphisher (Aug 15, 2001)

The place that gunrod mentioned on the corner of M55 and High Bridge sells plat books, at least they did last I checked. I thought that they were around $30. An abstract company might also have them.

IMO, the price is worth it especially when you consider that you can find public land on all of the good water that flows though the county. And, if you hunt, a plat book is priceless.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I have a Manistee Co. one from about 10 years ago and one for Washtenaw Co. used for hunting. I need to get new ones (some private land is now public and vice versa) but they are invaluable and accurate.


----------



## flyrod4steelhead (Mar 14, 2002)

Thanks guy's. I was thinking about fishing the Pm sometime next week, and driving over to the wier to see how cramped it is with fish. It's either the Pm or the Betsie, maybe even the Bear Creek. 

Would there be Salmon in it now?


Again, Thanks guy's
F4S 
Dale


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

F4S, check that Schmidt site again. I think I checked it yesterday and it said no salmon in the Bear yet but should be soon. I know they are supposed to be stacked somewhat downstream because of the cold water from the Bear.


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

As of Thursday there was a push of fresh fish around Homestead Dam. Many were shooting right up, but some were also holding in the holes. Pressure was heavy, and the fish were very spooky.


----------



## Tyin-Flies (Sep 7, 2002)

Knockoff

what is the Schmidt site address?? Please. 

Thanks 

Jim & Nancy


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Here's the Schmidt site:

http://www.schmidtoutfitters.com/

In another post Whit said there were some fish in the Bear. Schmidt doesn't fish the Bear as much as the Big Man so I would go with Whit's report.

Also, if you can find a phone number for Andy's Tackle Box in Bretheren, Gordon will have good info on the Bear.


----------



## phlyphisher (Aug 15, 2001)

I wouldn't ask that snagging supporter for anything. Do everyone a favor and keep your business on the Wellston side unless you really yearn for the good ol' days of the crank and yank. The majority of the town of Brethren really needs to get their collective heads out of their a$$es.

Try Pappy's in Wellston and ask for Rob. He'll tell ya what the low down is for the Bear. 231-848-4142. Schmidt is usually reliable too.

From my experience down on the Bear last weekend, I'd have to agree with Schmidt's report. We really need rain to get the big push going.

Also, the Bear really is not that cool of a trib. The Pine is much colder. I'd say that water temps are currently within a few degrees of the Big Manistee. When I checked the lower Bear the other week, the temp was in the mid seventies. In the extreme lower end, it drains a large swamp, thus the warmer temps, I presume.

Later...


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I can't speak on the whole town of Bretheren and Gordon has always given me reliable information without a hint of snagging.

But Rob is pretty knowledgeable on the river too.


----------



## phlyphisher (Aug 15, 2001)

It isn't the whole town...I hate to generalize with that broad of a statement. I said the majority of that town (esp. business owners) supports snagging. 

I take it that you aren't familiar with that individual's whole anti River Watch petition, or his vehement stance in support of bringing back snagging. He's been on TV numerous times crying that the River Watch is negatively impacting his business because his "clients" are being harassed by the DNR and the watchers. Hey, I'm glad he's loosing business. At least you know that the river watch is working when the people most affected by it start to feel the heat.

I never have, and never will, buy anything from that "establishment." If they want to live in the past, that is their problem.

Schmidt's and Pappy's have, from the beginning, supported the River Watch and true "sport" angling. As a matter of principle, I'll reward them with my business.

I didn't really want to start anything, but people should be aware of who their friends in the sporting community really are.


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

Last year I was told the Pine was closed..... I'm new to this area so I'm gullable... is the Pine open till the last Sat in Sept or is it closed to all salmon fishing... I don't mean to sound stupid but I really had a guy read me the riot act last year...


----------



## phlyphisher (Aug 15, 2001)

Pine Creek is a Type 1 trout stream and the open season runs from the last Saturday in April through Septmeber 30.


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

that is what I thought.... last year these guys were all over me for fishing in there... they said that it closed early to protect the salmon run... we left and fished the bear.... going back up this year last week in Sept... did not want another lecture...
thanks for the help...


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I wasn't aware of the petition or the guff over the river watch. We don't make it to Andy's as often as we used to but I will still go in until I hear something to change my mind.

Me personally, I am all for the River Watch program. I endorse Ray as much as possible on this site and he generally gets the bulk of my business.


----------



## Surf Fisher (May 6, 2002)

As far as Gordon giving reliable info I can not disagree more. He will tell you anything to get you up there. I had been sucked in by his poor info twice during steelhead season 2 years ago. The guy at Pappy's is very good. If it is poor he will tell you that. According to Gordon it is always good.


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

I agree. Rob doesn't pull any punches...if it sucks, he'll tell you so. Also, I've witnessed Rob dealing with snaggers and it's kind of funny.
This guy and his gang walked into Pappy's a couple weeks ago (while I was there hanging out) and they scooped up a pack of # 2 trebles.

"Are these legal?" one guy asked.

"Depends on what you do with them," Rob answers.

"We're going down to the tubes on the Little river!" other guy says.

"Then more than likely they won't be legal!" Rob says.

I had to walk outside because I was laughing so hard...

Stop at Pappy's (and don't forget to buy a book!)


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I agree that Rob is top notch with reports and info. He doesn't pull any punches. I usually spend most of my money at Pappy's anyways.

I don't check with Gordon for reports, just holes and info. One spring there wasn't a steelie to be found at Tippy. I spoke with Gordon and he hooked me up with a hole on the Bear. Needless to say I came home with a nice male.

I haven't noticed any of the things mentioned about Andy's that everyone is talking about though. I will keep my open and talk all info with a grain of salt in the future though. Especially with so many people reporting the same things.


----------



## Ricky Bubbles (Apr 1, 2019)

Bringing this thread back alive!

Do salmon run up to Bear Creek and Pine Creek? I thought they were blocked off by the dam?


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

They will run up both as they are both below the dam. If you are speaking of Pine River, that's different it's above the dam so no salmon.


----------



## Ricky Bubbles (Apr 1, 2019)

Ahh gothca - I'm a bit slow. Got it mixed up with another creek.


----------



## mrjimspeaks (Aug 23, 2009)

There's a couple of nice early king spots on the Bear. A couple years back I got one there the first or second week of August, after striking out on the Betsie all weekend.


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

mrjimspeaks said:


> There's a couple of nice early king spots on the Bear. A couple years back I got one there the first or second week of August, after striking out on the Betsie all weekend.


I had the same luck early a few times on the Bear, about the same time this thread started give or take a year or two.

The good old days before facebook


----------



## mrjimspeaks (Aug 23, 2009)

Lol I deleted my FB over ten years ago. The Bear is an awesome little creek though, it's saved me from a skunked trip a couple times for Salmon and Steelies. I've only been there once during "peak" run and I didn't like it at all.


----------

